# Get Thee to the Dragon's Egg Short Story Challenge



## Steerpike (Feb 21, 2013)

"...and it came to pass in those days that many did come seeking to test their skill at words against that of their foe. And the gods of fiction did grin from on high, saying 'accept thee the Dragon's Egg Short Story Challenge."
--The Book of Challenges; 1:13-14​

Don't forget about the challenge here: http://mythicscribes.com/forums/challenges/7098-dragons-egg-short-story-challenge.html

Anyone can participate. Even a brief reading of the backstory to the campaign will give you ideas for an entry. And there's a prize!


----------



## Sparkie (Feb 21, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> "...and it came to pass in those days that many did come seeking to test their skill at words against that of their foe. And the gods of fiction did grin from on high, saying 'accept thee the Dragon's Egg Short Story Challenge."
> --The Book of Challenges; 1:13-14​



Guess I'm not the only one who can pull off the 'made-up scripture' thing.  

Seriously though, everyone, hop right in!  You have an opportunity to add to something special here.  The first entry is already up, so you can see for yourself how easy it can be.

If you haven't been following the threads, no problem.    Just take a look at this:

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/dragons-egg-rpg/6661-dragons-egg-rpg-background.html

Cool, huh?  Read a few posts, create a story in this world, and comment on other writer's creations.  You can do it!


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 21, 2013)

Sparkie said:


> Guess I'm not the only one who can pull off the 'made-up scripture' thing.



Yep  You gave me the idea!


----------



## Reaver (Mar 1, 2013)

Not enough time to write but I'd be happy to judge if you need one.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks, Reaver. Actually, that would be great. Not sure if I will end up with more than one entry, though!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 1, 2013)

Still, your comments are welcome. I'm interested to know how that story works since you're not familiar with these characters of mine. (Also, "Mr. Gnatcatcher" is not Nodrick. He's a distant/long-dead relative, for those who do know the characters.)


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 1, 2013)

OK, I know people are reading these posts and not entering the challenge. So I'm pulling out all the stops:

I, Steerpike, being of relatively sound mind, do hereby affirm and declare that I *DOUBLE DOG DARE*, individually, each person reading this post to enter the Dragon's Egg Short Story Challenge. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 1, 2013)

Now that I'm going on spring break, I believe I may be able to enter this challenge. We'll see what I can come up with before Sunday!


----------



## Nihal (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm stalking these topics, but I won't join. I'm not particularly a good writer when using my mother tongue - at least I stay clear of atrocious errors -, however, in English I'm even worse. I just don't dare to impose it on you. u.u

(I'm going to keep stalking and reading your stories!)


----------



## Devor (Mar 1, 2013)

Unfortunately, double dog dares don't work on individuals who own three or four dogs.

. . . 

I'm not one such dog owner, but I'm still not joining.  Can I judge, too?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 1, 2013)

I feel like I'm being... judged!

Sparkie? Ireth? Help?


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 1, 2013)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I feel like I'm being... judged!
> 
> Sparkie? Ireth? Help?



I'll go ahead and change the title of the contest to "Referendum on Legendary Sidekick's Writing."


----------



## Devor (Mar 1, 2013)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I feel like I'm being... judged!
> 
> Sparkie? Ireth? Help?



Even without reading it yet, I'm sure your story will be a declared FAIL!

That is:  Fun, Although Ignoring Logic.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, that's pretty much par for the course with me.


----------

